# Bcaa's and nitric oxide supps



## Beefcake (Sep 22, 2016)

Do either one of these help with cardio, weight loss or muscle growth?  If so which brands?


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 22, 2016)

No

10.characters


----------



## gymrat827 (Sep 22, 2016)

bcaa will do a minor bit while doing cardio, but not much in terms of muscle gains.  Just something to burn instead of muscle.


----------



## Beefcake (Sep 22, 2016)

So what about nitric oxide?


----------



## TrickWilliams (Sep 22, 2016)

I only use BCAAS when fasting during a cut. Never tried nitric supps, seems like a waste of money to me.


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Sep 22, 2016)

Beefcake said:


> So what about nitric oxide?



No 

10char....


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 22, 2016)

Scivation X-tend bcaa works freaking amazing during deadlift workouts. 


Or it could be the double shot of rum I put in it.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Sep 22, 2016)

Beefcake said:


> So what about nitric oxide?



No

10 characters


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 22, 2016)




----------



## IHI (Sep 22, 2016)

NbleSavage said:


>



I'd pee in her butt


----------



## snake (Sep 23, 2016)

IHI said:


> I'd pee in her butt



You can pee with an erection?


----------



## snake (Sep 23, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> No
> 
> 10.characters



I didn't even have to scroll down to know who the first in line was going to be. lol


----------



## SkinnyAssShotgun (Sep 23, 2016)

snake said:


> You can pee with an erection?



It usually don't work out too well when you do


----------



## CardinalJacked (Sep 23, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> Or it could be the *double shot of rum* I put in it.



NO

......10char


----------



## Beefcake (Sep 23, 2016)

Great tool I'll try it.  Just need an extra boost sometimes


----------



## ToolSteel (Sep 23, 2016)

Beefcake said:


> Great tool I'll try it.  Just need an extra boost sometimes


DEADLIFTS ONLY!!!

Don't be getting under the bar with a buzz.


----------

